

Ask HN: a phone# for a foreign country - kris-jagasia

Would love to hear anyone&#x27;s experience with a service that lets you hold a phone number of a foreign country through a web based service. We are running a company that requires a Turkish phone number but we are relocating to Canada. Happy to pay for something that works well.
======
tga
So far I've been happy with [http://www.sonetel.com](http://www.sonetel.com)
for getting incoming calls and voicemail-to-email at a reasonable price (no
affiliation, I'm just a small time customer).

------
ScottWhigham
We use Skype to host phone numbers in the UK and Australia for our US-based
company. We only get a few calls here and there due to the fact that our
support hours are US business hours. But the amount of business those calls
generate pays for the cost 10x or more.

------
kris-jagasia
cheers guys, neither handles Turkish numbers, wonder if Turkish
telecommunications blocks it

~~~
tga
Good point, I didn't check that before posting.

Probably what you already know, I see there you do have some VOIP options
specifically for Turkey:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=turkey+voip](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=turkey+voip).

